# Story for PSAT



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

*The Temptation and Eternal Damnation of Brother Kaleb*

Well this is some random story I did for PSAT. We had to do a Faustian story, and this is what I came up with last minute. Keep in mind that i'm not that good at writing, so if your going to post negative comments, don't load em up with "Oh, this is terrible." "This sucks ass." or other crap like that. There are 15 PSAT words in this that I had to use. If you want to kill time, try seeing which ones they are.

Couldn't think of a good Strike Cruiser name either. So don't point that out.

The Temptation and Eternal Damnation of Brother Kaleb

It is the 41st Millennium, in the millennia past since the mighty Emperor of Man’s fall at the hands of his favored son, The Warmaster Horus. Horus may have been felled by the mighty Emperor, and his rebellion quelled, but Chaos had already seeped into the hearts of the mighty Space Marines. 
The remainder of the marines who followed Horus fled into the Eye of Terror, where they have been stationed for the past 10 millennia, under their new Warmaster, Abaddon the Despoiler, one of Horus’s favored sons.
Aboard the Space Marine strike cruiser, Damnation of Chaos, a warp rift opened up in the bowels of the ship, letting forth an entity by the name of Grülack, a follower of the chaos god, Tzeentch, whom was one of four harbingers of death to all who opposed the will of Chaos.
Winding through the labyrinth in the bowels of the Strike Cruiser, the daemon searched for the one it sought out, an intrepid space marine librarian by the name of Kaleb. The dogma preached to them during their training to eschew all who opposed the will of the Emperor, hadn’t stopped the librarian from praying for more power in a clandestine shrine deep inside the ship. 
Grülack found the one he sought and spoke to him in mellifluous that would easily manipulate the facile mind of the foolish librarian. “You are the one who has called me forth?” The daemon asked. “Aye, I am.” Kaleb replied. “You want infinite power do you not?” Grülack asked. “Aye, I want power, more power than I am allowed by following the religious dogma these fools constantly spout.” Kaleb replied with contumely. “You ask, and you shall receive, but all I ask in return, is your soul.” 
“You have it.” Kaleb told the daemon. With his words, the deal was done, and in a cacophony of noise, the power of the warp found its way into the librarian, enhancing his powers and his already august stature 10 fold. 

Unfortunately for Kaleb, the noise had set off warning klaxons around the ship, warning its occupants that something egregious was amiss. 
On the bridge of the ship, librarian of the Dark Reavers 1st company, Yeremi, demanded the origin of the problem. 
“The crew is searching for it as we speak Yeremi.” Admiral Stephan told him. “Sir, I found what caused the warning klaxons to go off!” Shouted one of the crewmen. “The origin is within librarian Kaleb’s room.” 
Yeremi nodded his thanks to the admiral and set off on his way to see what Kaleb was up to. If it set off the warning klaxons, then it couldn’t be good. He ran into sergeant BJörn and some of his squad outside the door to Kalebs room. 
From within, could be heard low guttural growls that could only belong to a daemon of chaos. Yeremi drew his power sword and his plasma pistol, BJörn and his squad raising their bolters to point at the door. Yeremi made to open it, but was blown backwards into one of the marines, by a force that tore the door off of its adamantium hinges, throwing it into BJörn and his men.
Inside could be seen a daemon possessed Kaleb. It looked at the marine, and with a flick of its taloned hands, BJörn and one of his marines collapsed, crimson fountaining from many of their armored joints, while two more were hurled into the nearby bulkheads.
Yeremi pulled himself to his feet, but before he could move to slash at the beast, it said in a deep guttural, acrid voice, “The feel of this body is quite wonderful. I would love to test it and my new powers out, but I’m afraid I must leave. My master has need of me.” The beast disappeared into a hole leading directly into the warp, leaving the ship and its crew behind as a mere afterthought. Its last thought before it appeared before its lord, Tzeentch, was of how fickle the minds of humans truly were.


On the Dark Reaver home planet, Yeremi, an injured BJörn, and his marines whom were present outside Kaleb’s room, were gathered before their Chapter Master, Skaldir, presenting him with a report of what happened. 
Skaldir wasn’t too pleased at the news, despite the fact that there were no casualties. Yeremi couldn’t say that he had blamed him. If a fellow marine whom had deprecated Chaos, had willingly given himself up to their ruinous powers, Yeremi would have been furious upon hearing the news. It affronted all that they had stood for and only served as a constant reminder of how the Horus Heresy came about.
Skaldir, with a grim expression, spoke. “My brothers, with a heavy heart, I must send you to retrieve Kaleb, and bring him back here so he may pay for his sins in the only way that he can. With his death.”
The group nodded their understanding. A fellow brother mustn’t be allowed to live in eternal damnation controlled by a daemon.
Kaleb must be retrieved. He must die.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*cool story.*

hey, I read the story. not bad for "off the top of your head." story for PSAT kinda sucks though. maybe more people would read it if it were under the actual name of the story, "The Temptation...ect. there was a lot there and I hope they find Kaleb and end his life soon. Adrian


----------

